

Ask HN: Any HN'ers in Tokyo/Yokohama? I'm visiting next week - kamphey

Hi There! 
I&#x27;m visiting Tokyo&#x2F;Yokohama next week. Wondering if there are any HN type meet ups or coders that would have a drink with me after work.
======
kohanz
Perfect opportunity to take up patio11 on his "standing invitation"

 _I like meeting people in Tokyo. As of August 1st 2014, I live close to
Nakameguro Station in central Tokyo. We’ll have to see if this is sustainable,
given that I expect the number of people passing through Tokyo is rather
larger than that passing through Ogaki, but for the time being my usual offer
applies: if you are in Tokyo and want to talk software, I’ll buy you coffee,
no questions asked._

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/standing-
invitation/](http://www.kalzumeus.com/standing-invitation/)

~~~
kamphey
sending email now to patio11 thanks for forwarding this.

------
akg_67
I spent October and November in Yokohama and Tokyo. I tried out a few
coworking spaces in both places. You will find quite a few events/meetups
through such places.

Co-Edo Kayabacho Tokyo
[https://www.facebook.com/CoWorkingSpaceKayabacho](https://www.facebook.com/CoWorkingSpaceKayabacho)
Mass Mass Kannai
[https://www.facebook.com/massmasskannai](https://www.facebook.com/massmasskannai)
Sakuraworks
[https://www.facebook.com/yokohamalab](https://www.facebook.com/yokohamalab)

Co-Edo has investor pitch event every Monday morning, also Ruby and Wordpress
UG meetings. Also check out meetup.com.

------
nandemo
There's a semi-regular HN meetup in Tokyo, but there's nothing scheduled for
this week. You can take a look at the upcoming meetups, though unsurprisingly
the majority are Japanese-language events.

[http://hntokyo.doorkeeper.jp/](http://hntokyo.doorkeeper.jp/)
[http://www.doorkeeperhq.com/events](http://www.doorkeeperhq.com/events)

You could also look up Meetup.com.

And feel free to contact me if you just want to go for a drink in the Shibuya
area (email address is in my profile).

~~~
kamphey
Thank you, Had checked doorkeeper, didn't know how up to date it was since the
holidays.

------
S4M
I'm visiting Japan as well currently - for the whole month in January. I am in
Tokyo right now, you can contact me for a drink somewhere...

